# Dare la benvenuta



## Starless74

Ciao a tutti,
ho appena sentito un'illustre giornalista/conduttrice televisiva (per la verità non nuova a piccole bizzarrie linguistiche), nel presentare un'ospite femminile in collegamento, dire: «...Vorrei dare il benvenuto, anzi *la benvenuta*, a [ nome ]».

Io ovviamente sostengo (e Treccani, ad esempio, mi dà ragione) che in italiano il sostantivo _benvenuto_ è solo maschile: _dare_ _il benvenuto_,
poiché non è un aggettivo sostantivato, il cui genere debba quindi concordare con la persona, ma sta a indicare il saluto che si sta rivolgendo.

Google non abbonda di esempi in tal senso (58 risultati) il che la dice lunga,
però mi chiedo ugualmente cosa pensate di questa forma (che, ripeto, a mio avviso è del tutto impropria e ingiustificata)
e se qualcun(') altro/a di voi l'ha mai sentita in giro.

Grazie!


----------



## Armodio

La vedo come te. Forma invariabile ormai cristallizzata, alla pari di _dare il buongiorno o l'arrivederci._


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> in italiano il sostantivo _benvenuto_ è solo maschile


''Dare la benvenuta'' : è un'erronea esagerazione femminista/scherzosa.   
Naturalmente richiama espressioni corrette, tipo ''sei la benvenuta''.


----------



## giginho

Se si può "dare la benvenuta" ad una Signora, io pretendo di poter essere "entusiasto" delle capacità linguistiche dei giornalisti in questione.

Stiamo discendendo una china veramente risibile con questi pseudo femminismi linguistici che ci porta a idiozie tipo questa....a mio modesto parere


----------



## lorenzos

Armodio said:


> Forma invariabile ormai cristallizzata, alla pari di _dare il buongiorno o l'arrivederci._


Eh... ma come la mettiamo con _ben arrivato e_ _bentornato:_ possiamo trarne il femminile? Direi di sì.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> _ben arrivato e_ _bentornato:_ possiamo trarne il femminile? Direi di sì.


Ma qui si parla di *benvenuto*. 
Già sappiamo che esistono termine che ammettono il femminile e il maschile.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Eh... ma come la mettiamo con _ben arrivato e_ _bentornato:_ possiamo trarne il femminile? Direi di sì.


Questi sono participi/aggettivi e hanno il femminile: ''sii (la) bentornata!'' come ''sii (la) benvenuta'', cioè anche ''benvenuto'' si può costruire come aggettivo. Benvenuto Lorenzo, benvenuta/bentornata Maria!
  Invece in ''dare il benvenuto'' benvenuto è un sostantivo solo maschile. Di sicuro tu non diresti ''Quando ho visto Maria, le ho dato la benvenuta/la bentornata''.


----------



## Armodio

Lorenzos, in _ben arrivato/-a_ e _ben tornato/-a _hai una normale concordanza aggettivale.
Nella formula _dare il benvenuto/il bentornato _ abbiamo una sostantivazione invariabile: non dobbiamo più pensare al genere di un referente specifico; è un neutro in sostanza: porgere quel saluto che...

Eravamo in contemporanea con Bearded.


----------



## Starless74

Aggiungo che è invariabile anche il numero, es.: _vi do il benvenuto_ (non _i benvenuti_)
...e meno male, perché il plurale crea problemi di genere che oggidì riempirebbero i forum! 

[fine off-topic]


----------



## lorenzos

Se _dare *la *benvenuta_ fa giustamente storcere il naso, perchè si può dire _dare *un* benvenuta_?
Probabilmente perché _dare il benvenuto_ è un sintagma cristallizzato, unico, immodificabile mentre _dare la benvenuta_ è un composto di tre parole a sé stanti, credo.


----------



## ohbice

Anche _dare un benvenuta _è distopico assai...


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> perchè si può dire _dare *un* benvenuta_?


Si può dire? Non l'avevo mai sentito prima d'ora...  

*Edit* - Tutt'al più: «dire un: "benvenuta!"» con i due punti e le virgolette del discorso diretto
ma sono pronto a scommettere che non l'ha mai detto nessuno. O quasi.


----------



## lorenzos

Forse è meglio se scrivo: dare un (caloroso) "Benvenuta!"?


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> Forse è meglio se scrivo: dare un (caloroso) "Benvenuta!"?


Anche in questo caso preferirei: "un caloroso benvenuto" per le ragioni già esposte.

(E se sono tanti/e? Diamo un caloroso "benvenuti/benvenute"? Suvvia...  )


----------



## lorenzos

Suvvia anche "Diamo il nostro benarrivato a Paola", no?


----------



## Starless74

Parliamo di _benvenuto_; non scantoniamo, orsù.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Starless74 said:


> «...Vorrei dare il benvenuto, anzi *della benvenuta*, a [ nome ]».


Forse l'intenzione era questa.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Forse è meglio se scrivo: dare un (caloroso) "Benvenuta!"?


Forse è meglio se scrivi: dire un caloroso: ''benvenuta!''  Altrimenti con 'dare' sembra di nuovo che esista un sostantivo ''benvenuta''.  Le dici ''benvenuta!'', non le dài  *_un benvenuta._


----------



## Starless74

alfaalfa said:


> Vorrei dare il benvenuto, anzi *della benvenuta*
> Forse l'intenzione era questa.


Mi auguro proprio di no. 
Se accolgo o saluto qualcuno, certo non "non gli do *del *+ aggettivo",
forma che indica sempre un insulto, mai un complimento o tanto meno un saluto.


----------

